# Rancilio Silvia & pre-gound Lavazza Coffee



## JonPrice (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi All I am new here so sorry for this probably very basic question.
I have had 2 very basic semi automatic delonghi espresso machines over the last 4 years and i have happily made espresso and cappuccino on them using Lavazza qulita rossa. Sorry i know this is not how it should be done and i will eventually purchase a grinder. But for my current circumstance this espresso is "good enough" for me.
My circumstances at the moment do not allow for me to grind any beans - therefore i have to stick to Lavazza or Illy.

I am very keen to upgrade my espresso machine as i have had to dispose of the 2 delonghi units. I would like a machine that can be serviced or parts replaced as and when they are needed. i am therefore planning on purchasing a new Rancilio Silvia.



Would this be a good investment, as i assume this is a reliable machine that can be repaired if necessary as spare parts seem widely avaialble?


For the immediate future will this machine be okay to make my current espresso and cappucino using pre-ground Lavazza coffee, until i have purchased a grinder (& my circumstance allow)?


Please help. Your guidance will be greatly appreciated
Thank you so much for your time

Jon


----------

